

MDNS misconfiguration (my first public disclosure) - chadillac
https://github.com/chadillac/mdns_recon

======
chadillac
Sorry I can't release the tool yet, the suits at my 9-5 are making a stink
about my independent research going through their approval process because
they contractually own my soul something.

